# Currency exchange



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I have lived in Spain for ten years and still get surprises. I am taking my wife to Thailand for her birthday in January. Luckily over to a friend on the island of Koh Samui who owns a guest house. I actually booked the transport via a travel agent, arranged all the insurance and thought all was complete. How wrong can you be.

I went to our bank, Banco Sabadell, and asked for some Thai bhat cash. They don't do any currency exchange except for dollars and sterling. I went to Banco Santander which we also use, same result. I then went round a few more local banks, same thing.
Ah, go back to the travel agent I thought. They don't do any currency.

I will have our mastercard and guess I can take a few Euros or change into some American dollars if they are still wanted over there. Any suggestions would be welcome as I am stuck. Having some usable cash when arriving at any country is vital!


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

This is not a problem you exchange cash at the airport in Thailand you will get a better rate than in your own country. I also use ATMs it works well for me but have found some times your bank can turn off your card some anti-fraud thing so always have my Mobile on as they phone to ask if this is you using your card.
Good luck and have a nice time


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I did have a similar problem but the other way around.
I was looking for a bank to change some Thai baht into Euro's.
The first had only 350 Euro's, the next only 200 Euro's and finally I ended up at a change-booth, but on my request to Thai baht into 700 Euro's the lady whispered: "Sirrrr, maybe you would like to have USD?"


----------

